# الجزء الاول : أكواد الطائرات ( محاكي برج المراقبة )



## محمد زرقة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


نعود أليكم بالدرس الثاني وهو الدرس الاهم والمهم 

وهو عبارة عن اكواد الطائرات المعتمدة من قبل المراقب الجوي 


والمستخدمه في محاكي برج المراقبه 

أستخدمت بالمرجع منظمة الايتا وموقع الويلكو 

اترككم مع الاكواد 

































هذه هي اختصارات الطائرات المستخدمة في المحاكي 


انتهى 


منقول منflyingway.com


----------



## moroco (21 سبتمبر 2009)

يا أخى لا نريد نقل أرشيف المنتديات الهندسية الاخرى على الانترنت الى منتدانا 

فمثلما لا نحب النقل المجرد من منتدانا .. فلا نحب النقل اليه 

فهذا يُغضب كثيرا صاحب قلم الموضوع 

وكنا قد أفردنا هنا موضوع فى المنتدى العام عن أخلاقيات النقل والقرارات التى اتخذها الاعضاء حيال ذلك 



فهنا نبحث عن النوع وليس الكم 

وانت تنقل لنا مواضيع ليس لها علاقة بالهندسة اطلاقا من اى وجه 

 وهذا القسم يسمى هندسة الطيران وليس قسم مواضيع الطيران ( اى شئ فيه كلمة طيارة ) 


اذا كان ولا بد فاقل شئ ان تضيف وتوضح ماذا تنقل 

اما ان تملأ صفحات القسم هكذا بدون تحليل وتنظيم لما تنقل ... فهو غير مستصاغ


----------



## mnci (21 سبتمبر 2009)

نتمنى العمل بنصيحة الاخ السابق


----------



## محمد زرقة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

انا اقوم بتوضيح ان الموضوع منقول ويهذه الطريقة انا لا اتجاهل دور صاحبه وشكرا


----------

